# Orlando POTG Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

2003-2004 Orlando Magic Player of the game thread








[STRIKE] Robert Archibald [/STRIKE]
[STRIKE] Mengke Bateer [/STRIKE]
3 Keith Bogans
55 Andrew DeClerq
[STRIKE] Derrick Dial [/STRIKE]
22 Reece Gaines
8 Pat Garrity
7 Gordan Giricek
0 Drew Gooden
[STRIKE] Donnell Harvey [/STRIKE]
33 Grant Hill
5 Juwan Howard
34 Steven Hunter
[STRIKE] Britton Johnsen [/STRIKE]
10 Tyronn Lue
1 Tracy McGrady
[STRIKE] Lee Nailon [/STRIKE]
27 Zaza Pachulia
31 Rod Strickland
11 Shammond Williams




Magic 85, Knicks 83 (OT) 









Tracy McGrady: 26 Points(9-23 FG) 6 Assists, 4 Rebounds, 3 Blocks

Honorable Mention:
Drew Gooden-16 Points(6-11 FG) 9 rebounds



Record: 1-0





POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hornets 100, Magic 98 










Tracy McGrady: 33 Points(11-27 FG) 7 Rebounds, 6 Assists

Honorable Mention:
Drew Gooden-16 Points(5-10 FG) 11 Rebounds


Record: 1-1



POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-2


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Pistons 96, Magic 85 










Tracy McGrady: 31 Points(10-24 FG) 9 assists, 5 Rebounds

Honorable Mention:
Juwan Howard-12 Points(4-14 FG) 10 Rebounds, 3 Assists



Record: 1-2


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-3


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Knick 75, Magic 68 









Juwan Howard: 14 Points(4-15 FG) 10 Rebounds(6 Offsensive)


Honorable Mention:
Drew Gooden-14 Points(5-12 FG) 9 Rebounds


Record: 1-3


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-3
Juwan Howard-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Bulls 106, Magic 100 










Tracy McGrady: 23 Points(9-20 FG) 6 rebounds, 5 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Tyronn Lue- 19 Points(6-12 FG) 3 Assists
Juwan Howard- 14 Points(6-15 FG) 9 Rebounds




Record: 1-4




POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-4
Juwan Howard-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Timberwolves 100, Magic 71 









Tyronn Lue: 25 Points(9-15 FG) 7 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Drew Gooden-14 Points(6-10 FG) 7 Rebounds




Record: 1-5




POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-4
Juwan Howard-1
Tyronn Lue-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Rockets 96, Magic 86 










Juwan Howard: 22 Points(10-18 FG) 7 Rebounds



Honorable Mention:
Steven Hunter-15 Points(7-9 FG) 9 Rebounds, 2 Blocks
Tyronn Lue-18 Points(5-12) 7 Assists, 5 Rebounds



Record: 1-6




POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-4
Juwan Howard-2
Tyronn Lue-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Grizzlies 107, Magic 97 










Tracy McGrady: 36 Points(14-26 FG) 7 Assists, 5 rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Drew Gooden-14 Points(5-12 FG) 11 Rebounds




Record: 1-7



POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-5
Juwan Howard-2
Tyronn Lue-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Nuggets 106, Magic 101 










Tracy McGrady: 51 Points(20-30 FG, 8-11 3-PT) 6 Rebounds, 5 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Tyronn Lue-13 Points(4-9 FG) 7 Assists, 6 Rebounds



Record: 1-8




POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-6
Juwan Howard-2
Tyronn Lue-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Clippers 95, Magic 92 











Juwan Howard(Off the Bench): 22 Points(8-18 FG) 4 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Keith Bogans-12 Points(5-12 FG) 12 Rebounds
Tyronn Lue-18 Points(5-12 FG)



Record: 1-9



POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-6
Juwan Howard-3
Tyronn Lue-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jazz 90, Magic 88 










Juwan Howard(Off the Bench): 21 Points(7-9 FG) 6 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Tracy McGrady-29 Points(9-18 FG) 4 Assists, 3 Rebounds




Record: 1-10



POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-6
Juwan Howard-4
Tyronn Lue-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Suns 96, Magic 89 











Tracy McGrady: 20 Points(8-14 FG) 7 Assists, 5 Rebounds



Honorable Mention:
Tyronn Lue-14 Points(5-12 FG) 5 Rebounds, 4 Assists
Drew Gooden-13 Points(5-13 FG) 8 Rebounds




Record: 1-11



POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-7
Juwan Howard-4
Tyronn Lue-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Kings 122, Magic 92 












Steven Hunter-11 Points(5-7 FG) 9 Rebounds(5 Offensive), 3 Blocks


Honorable Mention:
Gordan Giricek: 19 Points(8-16 FG) 3 Rebounds
Tracy McGrady: 12 Points(6-17 FG) 9 Rebounds, 7 Assists





Record: 1-12




POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-7
Juwan Howard-4
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Pacers 89, Magic 78 











Donnell Harvey: 13 Points(6-9 FG) 9 Rebounds, 2 Blocks


Honorable Mention:
Juwan Howard-17 Points(7-15 FG) 6 Rebounds



Record: 1-13



POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-7
Juwan Howard-4
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic 92, Celtics 94 











Tracy McGrady: 24 Points(9-19 FG) 6 Assists, 3 Rebounds, 2 Steals



Honorable Mention:
Donnell Harvey-16 Points(8-10 FG) 6 Rebounds
Juwan Howard-12 Points(4-12 FG) 10 Rebounds(4 Offensive)




Record: 1-14



POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-8
Juwan Howard-4
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic 86, Raptors 87 










Tracy McGrady: 31 Points(11-22 FG) 8 Rebounds, 4 Assists, 3 Steals



Honorable Mention:
Juwan Howard-20 Points(8-15 FG) 11 Rebounds



Record:1-15


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-9
Juwan Howard-4
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I just had to add that I like this thread - a lot! It is interesting and more team forums should do this. :greatjob:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> I just had to add that I like this thread - a lot! It is interesting and more team forums should do this. :greatjob:


Thanks for the good word TheRifleman. Like we discussed through PM, I suspect you'll delete your post soon, thanks for your understanding.



Magic 91, Hornets 100 










Gordan Giricek: 25 Points(9-20 FG) 4 Rebounds

Honorable Mention:
Tracy McGrady-16 Points(6-19 FG) 15 Rebounds(6 Offensive) 5 Assists
Drew Gooden-11 Points(4-13 FG) 14 Rebounds(5 Offensive)


Record: 1-16


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-9
Juwan Howard-4
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Gordan Giricek-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hornets 106, Magic 91 










Tracy McGrady: 29 Points(12-31 FG) 8 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Tyronn Lue-20 Points(8-14 FG) 6 Assists, 4 Rebounds
Andrew DeClerq-14 Points(7-8 FG) 7 Rebounds(5 Offensive), 3 Assists, 2 Blocks
Drew Gooden-16 Points(8-11 FG) 12 Rebounds, 2 Steals


Record:1-17


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-10
Juwan Howard-4
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Gordan Giricek-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic 94, Spurs 105 










Drew Gooden: 23 Points(9-15 FG), 15 Rebounds(7 Offensive), 2 Blocks


Honorable Mention:
Tracy McGrady-28 Points(7-27 FG) 7 Rebounds, 5 Assists



Record:1-18


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-10
Juwan Howard-4
Drew Gooden-1
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Gordan Giricek-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Mavericks 110, Magic 97 










Juwan Howard: 24 Points(7-12 FG) 10 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Tracy McGrady: 27 Points(9-24 FG) 6 Assists, 5 Rebounds
Tyronn Lue: 16 Points(7-12 FG) 3 Steals



Record:1-19


Tracy McGrady-10
Juwan Howard-5
Drew Gooden-1
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Gordan Giricek-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic 105, Suns 98  









Drew Gooden: 21 Points(9-19 FG) 8 Rebounds, 2 Steals



Honorable Mention:
Tracy McGrady-16 Points(5-17 FG) 11 Rebounds, 9 Assists
Gordan Giricek-19 Points(6-6 FG) 4 Rebounds



Record:2-19


Tracy McGrady-10
Juwan Howard-5
Drew Gooden-2
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Gordan Giricek-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Wizards 91, Magic 95  











Shammond Williams: 17 Points(6-10 FG) 3 Assists in 20 Minutes


Honorable Mention:
Tracy McGrady-27 Points(9-25 FG) 7 Rebounds, 4 Assists, 5 Steals
Juwan Howard-15 Points(5-14 FG) 9 Rebounds


Record: 3-19


Tracy McGrady-10
Juwan Howard-5
Drew Gooden-2
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Gordan Giricek-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic 95, Nets 99 










Drew Gooden:19 Points(8-19 FG) 13 Rebounds, 2 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Juwan Howard-20 Points(7-17 FG) 6 Rebounds, 6 Assists
Tracy McGrady-20 Points(6-14 FG) 9 Rebounds, 4 Assists


Record:3-20


Tracy McGrady-10
Juwan Howard-5
Drew Gooden-3
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Gordan Giricek-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hawks 102, Magic 105 









Tracy McGrady:30 Points(12-27 FG) 7 Assists, 6 Rebounds, 4 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Juwan Howard-20 Points(7-11 FG) 8 Rebounds
Shammond Williams-15 Points(3-11 FG) 7 Assists, 3 Steals


Record:4-20


Tracy McGrady-11
Juwan Howard-5
Drew Gooden-3
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Gordan Giricek-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Bulls 102, Magic 88  









Drew Gooden: 20 Points(9-13 FG) 10 Rebounds(4 Offensive) 2 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Tracy McGrady-26 Points(9-25 FG) 8 Rebounds, 4 Assists
Shammond Williams-12 Points(3-8 FG) 8 Assists



Record:4-21


Tracy McGrady-11
Juwan Howard-5
Drew Gooden-4
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Gordan Giricek-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Pacers 90, Magic 94  
















Keith Bogans: 15 Points(6-6 FG) 12 Rebounds(2 Offensive) 2 Assists 

*Rod Strickland scored a necessary jumper in order to put the magic up by 1 with under 40 seconds to go.

Honorable Mention:
Tracy McGrady-21 Points(8-19 FG) 6 Rebounds, 11 Assists
*Rod Strickland-13 Points(5-9 FG) 8 Assists
Drew Gooden-18 Points(8-17 FG) 10 Rebounds 2 Blocks


Record:5-21


Tracy McGrady-11
Juwan Howard-5
Drew Gooden-4
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
[STRIKE]Donnell Harvey-1[/STRIKE]
Gordan Giricek-1
Shammond Williams-1
Keith Bogans-1


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Magic 119, Warriors 93  
















Drew Gooden: 25 Points(11-19 FG) 13 Rebounds(6 Offensive) 4 Blocks 

*POTG*
Drew Gooden was unstopable. At one point of the game, Drew blocked the Golden State offense 3 times to force a shotclock violation. In the 4th quarter, Drew just "threw it down" after he was above the rim off an alleyoop while being pushed to get And 1.

*Great Work By*:
*Tracy McGrady, who gave the fans a spectacular show. During a 3 minute stretch, McGrady singlehandedly put the Magic up by 12 after GoldenState cut the lead down to 6. Some nice dunks and fadeaway shots allowed him to get everyone on the floor involved. After hitting back to back 3 pointers, McGrady found himself open but instead of selfishly taking the 3 pointer, he faked everyone and passed it into a wide open Juwan Howard for an easy basket.

Honorable Mention:
*Tracy McGrady-29 Points(12-23 FG) 7 Rebounds, 12 Assists
Rod Strickland-11 Points(5-10 FG) 12 Assists



Record:6-21


Tracy McGrady-11
Juwan Howard-5
Drew Gooden-5
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
[STRIKE]Donnell Harvey-1[/STRIKE]
Gordan Giricek-1
Shammond Williams-1
Keith Bogans-1


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Raptors 93, Magic 104  
















Drew Gooden: 14 Points(7-17 FG) 14 Rebounds(4 Offensive) 2 Blocks 

*POTG*
Drew Gooden continues to play well off the bench. He continues to work hard to get the rebounds and throws it down when he is denied.

*Great Work By*:
*Tracy McGrady, who continues to lead the Magic to victory. The Magic have won the last 6 out of the past 8 games since the losing streak. 

Honorable Mention:
*Tracy McGrady-29 Points(12-27 FG) 5 Rebounds, 5 Assists
Rod Strickland-14 Points(6-10 FG) 8 Assists



Record:7-21


Tracy McGrady-11
Juwan Howard-5
Drew Gooden-6
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
[STRIKE]Donnell Harvey-1[/STRIKE]
Gordan Giricek-1
Shammond Williams-1
Keith Bogans-1


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Sixers 95, Magic 73  









Tracy McGrady: 20 Points(6-19 FG) 7 Rebounds(1 Offensive) 6 Assists
*POTG*
McGrady tried his best to get the team back rolling after the alleyoop dunk by Gooden. Unfortunately, everyone else was playing below their standard. The team was tired from the night before coming off a win in Toronto.

*Great Work By*:
*Tyronn Lue, who sparked some offense going coming off the bench. 

Honorable Mention:
Tyronn Lue-12 Points(5-7 FG) 6 Rebounds



Record:7-22


Tracy McGrady-12
Juwan Howard-5
Drew Gooden-6
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
[STRIKE]Donnell Harvey-1[/STRIKE]
Gordan Giricek-1
Shammond Williams-1
Keith Bogans-1


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Magic 113, Cavaliers 101 









Tracy McGrady: 41 Points(15-29 FG) 11 Rebounds(2 Offensive) 8 Assists
*POTG*
"Everything you can do I can do better" and "I'll take [him] to school everryyy night" was the theme of this game. Turning on one of his best performances of the year, McGrady scored 41 points, dished out 8 assists and grabbed 11 rebounds to finnish up the game and give all Magic fans (as well as NBA fans) a holiday gift. To finnish the game off and to average the 40+ points on Christmas day, McGrady drilled a 3 even though the game was over just to show who the best sg in the league is.

*Great Work By*:
*Juwan Howard, who made 3 field goals back to back in overtime to keep the Magic in control of the game.

Honorable Mention:
*Juwan Howard-19 Points(9-18 FG) 3 Rebounds



Record:8-22


Tracy McGrady-13
Juwan Howard-5
Drew Gooden-6
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
[STRIKE]Donnell Harvey-1[/STRIKE]
Gordan Giricek-1
Shammond Williams-1
Keith Bogans-1


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Spurs 98, Magic 83 









Tracy McGrady: 24 Points(8-21 FG) 8 Rebounds(0 Offensive) 4 Assists
*POTG*
McGrady tried his best to keep the game within range but in the end, the Spurs went on a 15-2 run to seal the game.

*Great Work By*:
*Andrew Declercq, who did his best to be the "Tim Duncan" stopper.

Honorable Mention:
*Andrew Declercq-8 Points(4-4 FG) 7 Rebounds 2 Assists



Record:8-23


Tracy McGrady-14
Juwan Howard-5
Drew Gooden-6
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
[STRIKE]Donnell Harvey-1[/STRIKE]
Gordan Giricek-1
Shammond Williams-1
Keith Bogans-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic 86, Knicks 114  









Gordan Giricek: 21 Points(7-12 FG) 7 Rebounds(4 Offensive) 3 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Juwan Howard-18 Points(7-14 FG) 9 Rebounds
Drew Gooden-17 Points(7-17 FG) 9 Rebounds(4 Offensive) 


Record:8-24

POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-14
Drew Gooden-6
Juwan Howard-5
Gordan Giricek-2
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1
Keith Bogans-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Heat 112, Magic 101  









Drew Gooden: 29 Points(12-20 FG) 11 Rebounds, 2 Steals

Honorable Mention: 
Tracy McGrady: 22 Points(5-18 FG) 10 Assists, 5 Rebounds
Juwan Howard: 22 Points(7-15 FG) 8 Rebounds


Record:8-25


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-14
Drew Gooden-7
Juwan Howard-5
Gordan Giricek-2
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1
Keith Bogans-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Grizzlies 112, Magic 103  









Tracy McGrady: 34 Points(11-21 FG) 6 Rebounds, 6 Assists, 3 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Drew Gooden-16 Points(6-14 FG) 7 rebounds
Tyronn Lue-15 Points(7-11 FG) 8 Assists


Record:8-26


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-15
Drew Gooden-7
Juwan Howard-5
Gordan Giricek-2
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1
Keith Bogans-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Pacers 114, Magic 107  









Tracy McGrady: 43 Points(14-27 FG, 8-11 3-PT) 4 Assists, 2 Steals, 2 Blocks


Honorable Mention:
Juwan Howard-19 Points(7-13 FG) 4 Rebounds
Tyronn Lue-6 Points(2-5 FG) 10 Assists


Record:8-27


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-16
Drew Gooden-7
Juwan Howard-5
Gordan Giricek-2
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1
Keith Bogans-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Celtics 101, Magic 93  









Keith Bogans: 18 Points(7-15 FG) 8 Rebounds(4 Offensive) 2 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Tracy McGrady-28 Points(11-29 FG) 4 Assists, 3 Rebounds, 2 Steals
Juwan Howard-13 Points(5-12 FG) 8 Rebounds, 2 Steals
Tyronn Lue-10 Points(4-9 FG) 9 Assists, 4 Rebounds


Record:8-28


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-16
Drew Gooden-7
Juwan Howard-5
Gordan Giricek-2
Keith Bogans-2
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic 103, Wizards 92 









Tracy McGrady: 35 Points(12-29 FG) 7 Assists, 6 rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Keith Bogans-13 Points(5-12 FG) 9 Rebounds(6 Offensive) 3 Assists
Juwan Howard-10 Points(3-9 FG) 12 Rebounds(5 Offensive) 3 Assists
Andrew DeClercq-4 Points(2-4 FG) 13 Rebounds
Lee Nailon-11 Points(5-6 FG) 3 rebounds in 14 Minutes


Record:9-28


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-17
Drew Gooden-7
Juwan Howard-5
Gordan Giricek-2
Keith Bogans-2
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic 82, 76ers 87  









Keith Bogans: Career-High 20 Points(6-10 FG, 2-5 3-PT) 6 Rebounds, great hustle play all game long.

Honorable Mention:
Tracy McGrady-32 Points(13-30 FG) 10 Rebounds, 3 Assists, 2 Steals
Zaza Pachulia-4 Points(1-5 FG) 6 Rebounds(5 Offensive), brought great energy and hustle off the bench.


Record:9-29


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-17
Drew Gooden-7
Juwan Howard-5
Keith Bogans-3
Gordan Giricek-2
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Knicks 120, Magic 110  










Juwan Howard: 23 Points(9-17 FG) 8 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Tracy McGrady-28 Points(10-27 FG) 9 Assists, 7 Rebounds
Tyronn Lue-13 Points(5-11 FG) 5 Steals, 3 Assists
Zaza Pachulia-9 Points(4-4 FG) 2 Rebounds, 1 Steal, great play once again in only 11 minutes of action.


Record:9-30


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-17
Drew Gooden-7
Juwan Howard-6
Keith Bogans-3
Gordan Giricek-2
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic 124, Celtics 118 

















Tracy McGrady: 42 Points(15-31 FG) 6 Rebounds, 6 Assists, 3 Steals
Drew Gooden: 32 Points(12-18 FG) 8 rebounds

Honorable Mention: 
Zaza Pachulia-9 Points(3-5 FG) 6 Rebounds(5 Offensive) in 19 minutes



Record:10-30



POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-18
Drew Gooden-8
Juwan Howard-6
Keith Bogans-3
Gordan Giricek-2
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hornets 91, Magic 90 









Tracy McGrady: 33 Points(10-21 FG) 6 Assists, 4 Rebounds, 2 Blocks


Honorable Mention:
Juwan Howard-16 Points(7-13 FG) 8 Rebounds


Record:10-31



POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-19
Drew Gooden-8
Juwan Howard-6
Keith Bogans-3
Gordan Giricek-2
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic 106, Bucks 99  









Zaza Pachulia: 11 Points(5-6 FG) 5 Rebounds, great play, he was really a difference maker in the game.


Honorable Mention:
Tracy McGrady-34 Points(10-25 FG) 4 Assists, 3 Steals, 3 Rebounds
Juwan Howard-19 Points(7-16 FG) 12 Rebounds
Rod Strickland-12 Points(6-11 FG) 6 Assists


Record:11-31


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-19
Drew Gooden-8
Juwan Howard-6
Keith Bogans-3
Gordan Giricek-2
Zaza Pachulia-1
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Bucks 113, Magic 102 









Juwan Howard: 24 Points(12-20 FG) 8 rebounds(6 Offensive) 4 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Kieth Bogans-21 Points(7-13 FG)
Tracy McGrady-20 Points(8-22 FG) 6 Assists, 3 Rebounds, 2 Steals
Rod Strickland-7 Points(3-8 FG) 9 Assists, 4 Rebounds


Record:11-32


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-19
Drew Gooden-8
Juwan Howard-7
Keith Bogans-3
Gordan Giricek-2
Zaza Pachulia-1
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

76ers 93, Magic 98  









Tracy McGrady: 33 Points(13-29 FG) 10 Rebounds, 6 Assists, 3 Steals

Honorable Mention:
Juwan Howard-17 Points(6-14 FG) 13 Rebounds(4 Offensive) 2 Steals
Gordan Giricek-19 Points(5-12 FG) 4 Rebounds


Record:12-32


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-20
Drew Gooden-8
Juwan Howard-7
Keith Bogans-3
Gordan Giricek-2
Zaza Pachulia-1
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic 87, Rockets 99 









Tracy McGrady: 31 Points(10-22 FG) 2 Assists, 2 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Tyronn Lue-12 Points(5-10 FG) 6 Rebounds, 6 Assists

Record:12-33


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-21
Drew Gooden-8
Juwan Howard-7
Keith Bogans-3
Gordan Giricek-2
Zaza Pachulia-1
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Cavaliers 99, Magic 98 









Juwan Howard: 21 Points(7-16 FG) 13 Rebounds, 6 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Tracy McGrady-36 Points(11-19 FG, 8-10 3PT) 2 Assists


Record:12-34


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-21
Drew Gooden-8
Juwan Howard-8
Keith Bogans-3
Gordan Giricek-2
Zaza Pachulia-1
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Wizards 100, Magic 104  









Tracy McGrady: 39 Points(15-31 FG) 9 Rebounds, 5 Assists

Honorable Mention:
Rod Strickland-14 Points(5-6 FG) 10 Assists, 6 rebounds
Drew Gooden-15 Points(6-8 FG) 5 Rebounds, 5 Blocks
Juwan Howard-21 Points(10-15 FG) 4 Rebounds


Record:13-34


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-22
Drew Gooden-8
Juwan Howard-8
Keith Bogans-3
Gordan Giricek-2
Zaza Pachulia-1
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic 79, Nets 89 









Keith Bogans: 13 Points(5-5 FG) 6 Rebounds, 2 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Tracy McGrady-22 Points(6-20 FG) 6 Rebounds, 4 Assists
Drew Gooden-10 Points(4-10 FG) 8 Rebounds


Record:13-35


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-22
Drew Gooden-8
Juwan Howard-8
Keith Bogans-4
Gordan Giricek-2
Zaza Pachulia-1
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic 106, Clippers 115 









Keith Bogans: 17 Points(6-14 FG) 8 Rebounds, 3 Assists

Honorable Mention:
Gordan Giricek-20 Points(9-20 FG) 4 Assists, 3 Rebounds
Juwan Howard-19 Points(8-19 FG) 5 Rebounds, 2 Steals, 2 Blocks
Rod Strickland-12 Points(6-11 FG) 6 Assists, 3 Rebounds


Record:13-36


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-22
Drew Gooden-8
Juwan Howard-8
Keith Bogans-5
Gordan Giricek-2
Zaza Pachulia-1
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Timberwolves 113, Magic 100 









Tracy McGrady: 34 Points(12-31 FG) 6 Assists, 5 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Juwan Howard-17 Points(6-16 FG) 8 Rebounds


Record:13-37


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-23
Drew Gooden-8
Juwan Howard-8
Keith Bogans-5
Gordan Giricek-2
Zaza Pachulia-1
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Raptors 110, Magic 90 









Rod Strickland: 7 Points(2-4 FG) 10 Assists, 7 Rebounds 


Honorable Mention:
Juwan Howard-22 Points(10-19 FG) 6 Rebounds
Zaza Pachulia-14 Points(6-8 FG) 5 Rebounds(3 Offensive)


POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-23
Drew Gooden-8
Juwan Howard-8
Keith Bogans-5
Gordan Giricek-2
Rod Strickland-1
Zaza Pachulia-1
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic 96, Lakers 98 









Tracy McGrady: 35 Points(13-25 FG) 6 Rebounds, 6 Assists

Honorable Mention:
Rod Strickland-13 Points(6-12 FG) 5 Assists, 3 Rebounds
Juwan Howard-18 Points(7-11 FG) 5 Rebounds, 2 Assists

Record: 13-40

POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-24
Drew Gooden-8
Juwan Howard-8
Keith Bogans-5
Gordan Giricek-2
Rod Strickland-1
Zaza Pachulia-1
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic 98, Heat 111 









Juwan Howard: 22 Points(8-16 FG) 6 Assists, 2 Rebounds

Honorable Mention:
Tracy McGrady-24 Points(10-25 FG) 6 Assists, 2 Rebounds
Drew Gooden-16 Points(5-8 FG) 6 Rebounds

Record: 13-41

POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-24
Juwan Howard-9
Drew Gooden-8
Keith Bogans-5
Gordan Giricek-2
Rod Strickland-1
Zaza Pachulia-1
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Magic 90, Heat 77 









Tracy McGrady: 43 Points(13-31 FG) 5 Assists, 8 Rebounds

Honorable Mention:
Steven Hunter-6 Points(3-4 FG) 8 Rebounds, 5 Blocks
Gordan Giricek-15 Points(6-9 FG) 2 Steals, 2 Assists

Record: 14-42

POTG Breakdown:
Tracy McGrady-26
Juwan Howard-9
Drew Gooden-8
Keith Bogans-5
Gordan Giricek-2
Rod Strickland-1
Zaza Pachulia-1
Tyronn Lue-1
Steven Hunter-1
Donnell Harvey-1
Shammond Williams-1


----------

